# At what age does a Pup's tail bloom?



## heureuse_jesuis (Oct 10, 2012)

I am wondering at what age a puppy's tail blossoms to gorgeous feathers?

Ryley was 2 so his was fully bloomed and magnificent.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Im curious for this question as well Chester is almost 5 months and his tail is still almost rat like. When it's up you see the tip blooming up more. I'm anxious for it too look like a goldens tail.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

For Molly the feathering started noticeably coming down around 4 months.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

This was taken at 15 weeks and 4 days. I think the rest of the feathering was just wet from the lake, I don't remember her having such a strange tail!


----------



## heureuse_jesuis (Oct 10, 2012)

*Chester is ridiculously cute*

He made me laugh... Very sweet boy.. And I laughed at the rat term use..:new (3):


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max's tail beginning to unravel at 5 months. i think it was all done by around 10 months.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose's tail and behind started to curl up at right about 5 months.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

So far by all the responses I'm guessing in just a few more weeks Chester will have a blown out tail I'm excited =]


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Yup, Liberty's was feathering by about 5 months, but I've heard it can take up to a year or so.


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

My pup is 5 months old and his started a month or so ago.. I notice it more as the weeks go by. When his tail is up, you definitely notice it more. I can't work for his coat to fully come in, I've been getting him used to being groomed in the meantime!


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Isla's tail is a bit brush like (she's 9 months) but its no where near as shaggy as others.
Everyone thinks she looks like a labrador, so the quicker her coat comes in the better!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink is 4 1/2 months I noticed her feathers started to, some just take longer some take a long time to get full an some like boots don't get that really long coat Boots is more the sporting coat that I used to see alot around here with the local hunters.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

At 16 weeks it looked like this, just barely starting:


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Yukon was about 5 months.


----------

